
The Little JavaScripter - shawndumas
http://javascript.crockford.com/little.html
======
SlyShy
I can attest to _Little Schemer_ being a wonderful book. There's just
something very cool about a book that's both easy for beginners to pick up and
that goes through a derivation of the Y Combinator. But maybe I'm just biased
because I'm on this site. ;)

~~~
tlrobinson
I keep trying to work my way through The Little Schemer, my latest attempt was
a few days ago, but I immediately become bored to death with the exercises.

This is actually a more general problem than just The Little Schemer. If I
already know the material at the beginning of a book (or if it's plain boring)
I have a hard time getting into it.

Perhaps I could binary search the chapters until I find the point where new
material begins.

~~~
jgg
The way I read The Little Schemer featured a lot of skimming, punctuated with
occasional moments of re-reading. I enjoyed that series, but I think if I had
read it line by line I would have gone insane (at least in the first book).
The key is to figure out what they're trying to teach in a particular section
(for instance, a large chunk of the first book is really just trying to teach
you recursion).

